# Ibs & bad anxiety



## Dkracher (Feb 3, 2014)

I have been dealing with irritable bowel syndrome for 5 years now and still have not been able to keep it under control. I've tried everything from diets to medication. My symptoms can include constant running to the bathroom, worrying, pain, and just terrible anxiety. I've had my appendix removed, a laparoscopy, and colonoscopy. The colonoscopy showed I had scarring. But other than that nothing. I have also been tested for celiac and chrones. My problems seems to have began in middle school when I did get pin worms, and I was treated and it went away but ever since then I have been dealing with this constant annoyance. Being a college student is is very difficult for me to sit through class for 5 minutes without worrying if I have to use the restroom. I had to drop one of my classes because I couldn't sit through the lecture. I need to learn how to control my problems so I can get through school normally. I just recently seen my gastrologist and he said once we get my anxiety under control with Xanax, then it will eventually get rid of the pain. But I've been in constant pain still, and still experience my anxiety throughout the day. It doesn't matter if I'm at work, school, or trying to hangout with my friends my ibs anxiety is always annoying. I can't simply live a normal life or just go hangout with friends or any road trips. I just need help.. If anyone has any ideas let me know. Thank you


----------



## SoCal_Lady91 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey there. Your story sounds just like mine. Ive had ibs for awhile too just as long as youve had it since middle school, went through a bunch of tests, and nothing worked. Because of this ive developed A LOT of anxiety. I cant sit through anything without worrying my stomach will betray me either. I dropped out of college and even started self medicating myself with drugs to ease my symptoms. My ibs literally got in the way of everything. But now that im sober, things have gotten a lot better. My stomach isnt as bad as it used to be, and the thing that helps is watching ur diet and excercise. And drink A LOT of water. Basically I made an account on this just to reply to you and say things will get better. I know it doesnt look that way now but hey, atleast your in school and thats far better than me cuz im still afraid to sit through class. ★


----------



## Dkracher (Feb 3, 2014)

Thank you so much. I've been recently going to the gym and it seems to ease my bloating too. But you stopped all your medications? I was homeschooled all my freshman year because I couldn't sit through class. Right now I just think where the closest bathroom is at all times. And let my teachers know what I have. I also signed up with the disability group at my college so if I need to leave the classroom or take a test in another room I can. You can make a lot of accommodations, but I can inderstand you because I still can't sit through a lecture. :/ but I will drink more water, exercise, and watch my diet. No diary or soda!


----------



## thetoiletlife (Feb 25, 2014)

I can completely relate to you. My quality of life has been miserable over the last two years and being a full-time college student seems like the most most difficult trial I've ever tried to accomplish with IBS. I barely leave my house to hang with friends, I don't date, and my anxiety paralyzes me from making any future decisions. So I had no clue how I was going to tackle school. It's not an easy thing to do when you suffer with IBS symptoms but I've had to make many changes to make my life manageable at college. I set my classes for later in the day when my stomach is a bit more chill. Mornings are the worst for me. I know where all the "nice" bathrooms are around campus. And I make sure to wake up extra early on a test day to allow plenty of time for my IBS to mellow out before leaving to class. I wish I could help you man but I'm fighting the same battle you are and I truly wish you best of luck and I hope for healing for you. You can't let the IBS control you. It controlled me last year and I honestly didn't want to exist for awhile. Now I go on long walks and kinda pray/meditate to calm myself down. The anxiety will pile on and you got to allow yourself to unwind and take your symptoms a day at a time. There are answers and I've seen some results in my life over the last two months that have given me hope. Just make sure to research as much as possible and be your own advocate because your doctor is not going to fight for you.


----------



## thetoiletlife (Feb 25, 2014)

I highly recommend probiotics, as little sugar as possible in your diet, no stimulants or caffeine, long walks, mint or ginger tea after your meals, steamed veggies, lean meats (no beef or pork), and l-glutamine.


----------



## thetoiletlife (Feb 25, 2014)

I currently take bentyl but I honestly notice no difference in my symptoms


----------

